# -, ,
1-,  .        .    1   ,     .     -  "   ".  5   24    .   ? ,    1,   , ..   .    , -   ?  .       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    1,   , ..   .


    ,     ., ,       .

----------

?  ,    .    -    /

----------

-        :Wink: )

----------


## 333

,..    .
 ,     ,        .        ,      - "."        1  , ,  .   28.08.2020.     ?

----------

> ,..    .
>  ,     ,        .        ,      - "."        1  , ,  .   28.08.2020.     ?


 ,     ,   .
  .   "  "    -          :Smilie:

----------

> -       )


,     ?      .

----------

> -       )


 ??????

----------

!

----------

